# hi from Edinburgh



## Baldy™ (Sep 1, 2009)

hi my name is Robert and I have just bought a TT (225) coupe from the auction this evening.

It's a silver 99 and it has 56k on the clock, has the RS badging on it and seems to be full spec.

twin exhaust
full body kit
colour sat nav
full leather
black mirrors 
black roof 
18" BBS wheels

I was at the auction to buy a cheap run around for the girlfriend and saw this and well ..... just couldn't resist.

I know nowt about Audi's apart from this looked amazing and a local mechanic I knew was there had a quick look and said it was "a good un" so I bought it


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate post some pic's up when you get time. 

DAZ


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... looking forward to seeing some pics too


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, car sounds nice. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Baldy™ (Sep 1, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


done that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Baldy™ (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers for the welcome - these are the pics I took the night I bought it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pics not working for me mate


----------



## Baldy™ (Sep 1, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Pics not working for me mate


should be now


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

I can see them i think Yellow might need glasses... :lol: :roll:


----------

